
Night Shift compared to f.lux - mattiemass
https://forum.justgetflux.com/topic/3655/f-lux-vs-night-shift-in-macos-10-12-4/8
======
metafunctor
One thing I find quite annoying about f.lux is that it doesn't just have a
simple custom schedule setting. Night Shift has that, and it's great.

I live very far north. In the winter the sun is up for just a few hours, and
in the summer it's down for just a few. Obviously, I don't want to follow the
sun for my sleeping rhythm, and exactly nobody over here does.

Most of the time, I go to bed based on the clock. We use lots of artificial
lighting in the winter, and window blinds in the summertime. I'd like to
simply configure when I expect to go to bed, and possibly when I expect to
wake up. With f.lux, I have to try to find a location on the globe where the
sun matches my actual sleeping cycle, and hope that it stays that way (it
doesn't).

I did notice that there's a new "far from the equator" setting in the latest
version, but I don't understand what it does and how it's supposed to help.
Just give me a schedule setting.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Use a cronjob (or your DE/OS's equivalent).

~~~
misev
That will probably not work in the summer. f.lux won't turn on its effect
until the sunset at midnight for example, even if you start it at 9pm
(planning to go to sleep at 10pm).

~~~
neor
I can manually set the time i go to sleep, playing with that setting moves
around the "curve" of bright/dimmed light. I have set it so that flux thinks I
wake up in the middle of the night, so it dims the screen in the early
evening.

Personally I wont stop using f.lux, what I really like is that I can set
custom colours and get a more orange screen even during daytime. I really like
the softer colours, even when the sun is up.

~~~
tokenizerrr
That setting only exists on Macs last i checked so that is quite useless

------
smnscu
One important advantage with Night Shift is that it doesn't mess up YouTube
videos. I get weird artefacts with f.lux when watching videos, and overall
Night Shift seems to perform slightly better as well. I'm sad for f.lux but
for now I stopped using it.

edit: I don't get the artefacts with NS but I do get the same white border on
the mouse cursor after watching a video full-screen for some time

~~~
BigJono
This seems like a bug. I've been using f.lux for years across multiple home
and work computers and never had a problem with YouTube videos.

~~~
Snackchez
I have artifact issues with f.lux whenever I'm watching videos in full screen
mode. It seems that anything "white" coloured becomes fluorescent. Making the
nav / time bar pop up with my mouse seems to make this all disappear. This is
on a 2014 MacBook Air running the 2nd latest version of OS X.

~~~
BigJono
Interesting. Is it a subtle effect? Maybe I just haven't noticed it before.

~~~
Snackchez
Not really. These artifacts are very bright white coloured. It's almost as if
F.lux can't deal with certain shades of white and forgets them.

~~~
DiabloD3
F.lux doesn't "deal" with anything, it just takes your existing ICC/ICM file,
alters it, and resets your GPU's LUT with it.

I've had the same issue with an Intel GPU'ed MBPR 13" (ie, no Radeon or Nvidia
GPU also), and it _rarely_ happened in OSX, but only during certain HW
accelerated overlays (such as YUV acceleration in videos, or OpenGL programs
doing sufficiently interesting things).

I don't think F.lux has the bug, but OSX's rendering pipeline does. I had
similar issues with color profiles I generated myself that noticeably differed
from the screen itself (Apple has yet to produce an actually fucking accurate-
to-sRGB screen, I don't care how many Photoshop jockeys praise their lord and
savior, St. Jobs).

So, yeah. In other news, my MBPr runs Windows 10 and I'm never going back; and
I've also never seen the bug here.

The side effect is: F.lux's Windows version is not feature complete with
OSX's, and noticeably redshifts at different times than OSX does depending on
what settings you prefer.

------
craigc
It seems like the replies here are very much in defense of Apple which I am
not surprised about, but I do not really consider it to be warranted.

I have been using f.lux for years and it has definitely had a huge impact on
me. I don't have any scientific data to back up my claims, but f.lux is a
fantastic product.

When you consider that f.lux released a side loading version of their app on
iOS and then Apple threatened to remove their developer license, and then
after it was pulled, released their own ripped off version of the software
that does not work as well, you can understand how they might be upset about
that. I understand that is business, but as someone who has used both I find
f.lux to be completely superior.

Apple probably should have bought f.lux and then integrated it into their
products, but instead decided to do it themselves. I'm not saying the software
is earth shattering, but they spent years on the problem, and it feels as if
Apple implemented their version in a few days.

I think Apple should open up the screen/display APIs on iOS to allow f.lux and
other similar apps to be installed. I would happily pay for it rather than use
night shift.

~~~
g0atbutt
The reason f.lux sideloaded app got pulled is because they didn't release
their source code. Instead, f.lux relied on loading/patching a binary that
bypassed some of iOS security features and could load unsigned binarys (read:
it could then run pirated apps).

~~~
dota_fanatic
This order of operations is incorrect, though the grandparent set you up a bit
by saying "released on iOS". In order to install the f.lux app you would first
need to be jailbroken, ie able to run pirated apps.

~~~
damnfinecoffee
Not true, f.lux released a version of their app in the App Store. Apple pulled
their app and so they added another method to sideload it
[https://justgetflux.com/sideload/](https://justgetflux.com/sideload/) using
xcode. Apple then revoked their development license which broke that method as
well. It's always been available as a jailbreak tweak but it's also been
available to the general, non-jailbroken public

~~~
r00fus
Why don't they just open-source it? I'm sure that'd get around the reason
Apple banned it.

~~~
thomastjeffery
I don't think you understand how Apple works. They love to promote proprietary
software in their "walled garden".

Apple's concern was that f.lux changes the color of the screen outside the
app, and that fact alone goes directly against Apple's philosophy of keeping
apps in their own respective sandboxes. Only Apple is allowed to change UI
outside of an app. Consistency at all costs.

~~~
alvarosevilla95
I think you don't understand what the comment was implying. If it was open
source anyone could build it using xcode and install it in their devices
themselves.

------
Razengan
I think Apple may have deliberately chosen to go for a less severe difference
in colors, so as to get more people onboard the general idea of colors
shifting through the day, at first. Expect it to evolve in a future macOS/iOS
(hopefully along with the introduction of a true dark mode.)

f.lux, while more effective, may be off-putting to most people. The medicinal
orangeness was a bit sickening to me when I first tried f.lux, to the point
that I didn't want to use it, though I warmed up to it later.

~~~
mattnewton
I am still unable to get used to flux. It bothers me a lot, and I think my
brain is trying to color correct or something; I swear it contributes to
tension headaches. Could also just be getting them from too much screen time
but the effect seems worse with flux on.

~~~
vidyesh
You start slow. I started from mild for few weeks then cranked it up. Slowly
you get so used to it that the yellow tint doesn't bother you. And for me I
now have a habit that as soon as I start Photoshop or Illustrator I turn flux
off.

~~~
ggsp
You can also disable f.lux for specific apps, just click on the menu icon when
the app is open, and you'll find the option under _Disable_ > _for Photoshop_.

~~~
firloop
I used to do that for a few programs but it was always so jarring seeing the
transition happen back and forth when I would tab out of Photoshop to the
Finder or another app. Now I just disable for an hour if I'm doing color
sensitive work at night.

~~~
kalleboo
I end up just lowering the strength when I'm using certain apps - I wish that
was an option rather than completely disabling.

~~~
vidyesh
Disable for 1hour works great most of the time.

~~~
kalleboo
Going straight from full-blown f.lux to "disabled", everything looks extremely
blue and harsh to me, and still doesn't look natural, so I prefer a lighter
touch of evening mode.

------
orthecreedence
Sort of on-topic, I've been using Redshift
<[https://github.com/jonls/redshift>](https://github.com/jonls/redshift>) for
years and love it (both windows and linux).

~~~
anuragsoni
I've used both f.lux and redshift over the years. f.lux worked really well on
the mac at work, but I had problems with it on my linux machines. Was using
redshift till a few days ago. I recently switched to the "Night Light" that
Gnome added as that also works on Wayland (I think f.lux/redshift don't
support wayland yet)

[1]
[https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/03/gnome-3-24-released/](https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/03/gnome-3-24-released/)

~~~
j_koreth
Actually no program can support Wayland to change color temperatures except
for the compositor.

~~~
NoGravitas
You're right, though the compositor could provide an ipc mechanism to let
another program tell it to change color temperatures. Sway (a Wayland
compositor/window manager) works with a patched RedShift, and I assume this is
how it does it.

~~~
colemickens
If I understand correctly, they've implemented a new wayland protocol
(extension?)
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway/blob/master/protocols/gamma...](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway/blob/master/protocols/gamma-
control.xml)

------
cyberferret
I've used f.lux for years and I really like it, as I have noticed my sleep
patterns have improved during that time.

However, I do think that the transition is sometimes really too quick. I can
be working away, deep in 'flow' and I will alarmingly perceive the screen
going darker/changing a couple of times over the evening. It almost feel like
I am passing out or getting a precursor to a migraine sometimes, with the
change, which is quite jarring.

The other thing is the constant annoying notifications of "You are going to be
awake in 'x' hours". Well, actually, no - If I am up and coding until 2am,
then chances of me being awake at 6am when you expect me to is just not on.

I also wish they would have an 'emergency awake' function, so that when I jump
on to the keyboard to fix a server outage at 5am after many hours away
sleeping, that it would immediately go to full brightness there and then,
rather than wait until 0630 as per normal. If I am active at that time after a
long break, I am NOT going back to sleep and I have to have full illumination
of all those red signals on my server dashboard! :)

~~~
PKop
there is a setting in the menu bar:

Disable:

> For an hour

> Until Sunrise

> For current app

~~~
cyberferret
Thanks - yeah that is normally what I do, but sometimes in the rush I just
want to start opening up diagnostic apps and don't really realise until a bit
later when I find myself squinting and straining my eyes to read a really dark
screen in (what is now) a brightly lit room.

It would be nice if f-lux could detect that there is activity after many hours
away, and the ambient light in the room is quite high, so let's go "throttles
to the firewall" automatically and set the screen back to daylight mode to
commence the work day earlier than normal.

------
keithkml
Pretty sure this is all snake oil — both f.lux and Night Shift. I don't doubt
that blue light affects our brains. But I see no evidence that color filter
software has any impact.

If the issue is the number of blue photons per square millimeter of our
retinas, why isn't it being discussed as such? This means screen brightness
and distance from your face would have a much bigger impact than a color
filter.

I personally think the f.lux team knows this and that's why their FAQ is
devoid of any questions about effectiveness.

FWIW the only person I've known to use f.lux is an insomniac who barely ever
sleeps and is always tired.

~~~
coldtea
> _Pretty sure this is all snake oil — both f.lux and Night Shift. I don 't
> doubt that blue light affects our brains. But I see no evidence that color
> filter software has any impact._

A color filter such as in Flux and NS removes blue light.

> _If the issue is the number of blue photons per square millimeter of our
> retinas, why isn 't it being discussed as such? This means screen brightness
> and distance from your face would have a much bigger impact than a color
> filter._

No, it doesn't mean that at all.

Or rather, it does, but it's a moot point. All you're saying is: you can
reduce blue light with an orange filter, but you can also go away from your
screen or dim it so you can't see it. Or even not use a computer at all.

While all of those things hold, the "orange filter" achieves the same thing
(removing blue light) without affecting our ability to work regularly on the
computer (increased distance, less brightness, etc).

I'm not sure how people come up with such logic errors.

> _FWIW the only person I 've known to use f.lux is an insomniac who barely
> ever sleeps and is always tired._

It's not worth much. It's not supposed to cure insomnia (which has 2000+
different causes), just to keep up with the natural light changes and improve
sleep.

~~~
andromeduck
It would help if it could dim the displays over HDMI whatever or some driver
mechanisms

------
DCKing
When it comes to blue light filtering, all I want is something with good
defaults (for me) that works unobtrusively.

My first days of using Night Shift has worked exactly like that. I don't
particularly care about configurability of the tool (I live on a pretty well
supported latitude I guess). Moreover Night Shift presents significantly less
artifacting in videos based on my brief experience. Transitions are also far
less jarring than they are with f.lux.

So yeah, I guess f.lux will be the better choice for those who really care
about the details of their blue light filter. Night Shift, like LineageOS'
LiveDisplay, Windows' Night Time and GNOME's Night Light, take a simpler
approach that will get you 98% of the way there in a few clicks, which should
be good enough for most people.

~~~
jamesgeck0
The issue pointed out by the herf is that what is unobtrusive is not a good
default, because it doesn't actually work. You have to eliminate lot of blue
light to get any benefit.

Night Shift's defaults aren't getting you 98% of the way there; they're
getting you maybe 15% of the way there.

------
jluxenberg
If you use and love f.lux, consider donating!

[https://justgetflux.com/promo/paypal.html?ab=8-planet5](https://justgetflux.com/promo/paypal.html?ab=8-planet5)

~~~
andrewshadura
Open-source first, donations second.

------
ClassyJacket
Night Shift lets you set a custom schedule. Somehow, insanely, Flux does not.
It's the only thing I want, so Night Shift automatically wins. I don't know
why they're so stubborn on that issue, I would've even paid a few bucks for a
"premium" version with that feature, but now Apple is eating their lunch.

Bye forever, Flux.

~~~
aithoughts
Setting your wake-up time isn't enough? I am new to Flux but unless they
introduced this feature in the last 6 days, I don't understand your critique.

------
lighttower
TLDR

>To be fair, we thought it was pretty easy after our first year making f.lux
(Night Shift today looks a whole lot like our first version). We figured we'd
solved the blue light problem and that there just wasn't much left to do. We
couldn't have been more wrong. Every person has individual needs, and those
needs are different based on your sensitivity to light, your own chronobiology
(imagine early birds and night owls), your own schedule, and other factors
too. Those needs change across seasons, and over your lifetime. Today our
approach is different: we are working every day to understand how light
affects human biology, not strictly sleep, and we are constantly applying what
we learn to updates and new features for f.lux.

------
joemaller1
My life doesn't necessarily fit into a sunrise-sundown bracketed timeframe. I
regularly need to postpone dimming until later in the evening, and then return
to full color brightness before dawn. F.lux refuses to do this. Night Shift
(at least on iOS) does.

~~~
kristofferR
Yeah, Flux is useless in places far from the equator. I don't want my screen
to dim at sunset/6PM.

~~~
qqg3
Why not? Its better for your eyes if you're working in dim rooms.

------
russdill
Gnome also has a similar feature now, night light

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-
li...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-light-filter-
linux)

------
jorvi
Night Shift:

> Doesn't apply to projectors or TVs

> Doesn't mess with fluidity (turning Flux on or off gives _massive_
> framedrops

> Doesn't give weird artefacts on YouTube

Flux devs also ignored all (!) my e-mails about fixing how Flux reads its
settings. You can directly edit the settings file via Terminal, but Flux
ignores all the values you set and simply sticks to the ones set in the app
itself.. even after a restart of the app or a reboot.

------
psiclops
As I have my daytime f.lux setting at 5500k, I don't plan to change over. I
prefer to have the blue light reduced slightly all the time

------
lucisferre
I love f.lux but I always end up uninstalling it because of how it messes up
with games when they are running. Performance tanks and I get tired of
switching out and killing f.lux every time.

~~~
Soinou
Yeah that's because they insist on refreshing the gamma really fast, and that
messes up a lot with games. I had the same problem in the past, and that's why
I made my own f.lux where I can just change the refresh interval and set it to
change the gamma every one second or something. There's no point in updating
it so fast.

------
killjoywashere
They are both terrible compared to Quicksilver's little brother, Nocturne.
Nocturne can turn a Mac full red monochrome. Coming from the military, it's
amazing.

~~~
copperx
Cool, I never knew that Nocturne was developed by the military. Also, do you
have a working link for it? Every link I've tried is down.

~~~
purple-dragon
I think he was saying he is from the military, not that Nocturne was developed
by the military.

I think Nocturne was abandoned long ago. Someone forked and updated it a
couple of years ago, but I don't know if it works with Sierra as-is:
[https://github.com/Daij-Djan/nocturne](https://github.com/Daij-Djan/nocturne)

------
lmg643
I must be out of step with the times as I'm surprised by the favorable
comments about Night Shift.

For my eyes, the f.lux nighttime adjustment and configurability is great. at
work, i use it during daytime hours as well, helps greatly with eye strain.

Night Shift is like an introduction of the concept to a mass audience, surely
it has a positive benefit for the uninitiated but there's a lot missing for
folks who rely on it. Android is much better with multiple applications
available to control this.

I thought it would have been a good gesture for apple to buy f.lux and get the
"market leader", and some built in goodwill, as opposed to just copying them,
but I guess such is life when you are the largest corporation in the world.

~~~
MBCook
If Apple bought f.lux they'd cease all development for all non-Apple platforms
and people would FREAK OUT. They wouldn't get any goodwill.

~~~
gurkendoktor
People would freak out over Apple buying f.lux, and then install Redshift.

------
int_19h
Does anyone have a good suggestion for an Android app that does blue
filtering, and:

1\. Doesn't require root.

2\. Actually filters blue out, instead of adding red (i.e. a pure black screen
should remain pure black).

The built-in feature in Nougat previews was great, until they removed it...

~~~
mappu
The built-in LiveDisplay feature in LineageOS can do this without root.

~~~
int_19h
Sorry, I forgot to specify stock Android as well.

------
dharma1
Somewhat related - any physical filters for backlit eInk readers? The leds on
my kindle paperwhite are pretty blue

~~~
azdle
That's not a bad idea. The newest kobo reader actually has red LEDs (I assume)
to fade to red at night: [https://us.kobobooks.com/products/kobo-aura-
one](https://us.kobobooks.com/products/kobo-aura-one)

Hopefully amazon copies that feature for their next one.

~~~
wlesieutre
I can vouch for the Aura One, it's a lovely device. The screen color
temperature adjustment goes very warm. Tough to eyeball without a side-by-side
reference, but I'd guess at least down to 2200K.

I've seen it referred to as RGB LEDs for the backlight, but I think it's more
likely to be two-channel mixing with cool white and warm white, as is common
on "tunable white" light fixtures. All you get for control is a cool/warm
slider or auto, so the hardware is a bit immaterial the average user (though
it would affect the blue wavelengths present in the spectrum). I think we have
some sort of spectrometer around the office, I'll have to see if I can track
that down and check.

[https://imgur.com/Irw9yhg](https://imgur.com/Irw9yhg)

~~~
wlesieutre
Checked the spectrum, it's a range from 6300K (cool white) down to 1700K (very
warm white, could probably call it amber). I measured it at three points: the
ends of the range and a point eyeballed in the middle of the UI slider, which
may or may not have been quite at 50%.

Points on black body curve in CIE 1931 colorspace:
[http://i.imgur.com/FCsdxZW.png](http://i.imgur.com/FCsdxZW.png)

That's the curve where we define "white" light, based on the perceived color
of a black body object heated to various temperatures. The naming convention
is a bit strange; "warm white" refers to the orange end with relatively cool
temperatures, while "cool white" refers to the blue end with relatively high
temperatures.

Relative spectral distributions, each normalized with the peak wavelength at
1: [http://i.imgur.com/3Bw6ltt.png](http://i.imgur.com/3Bw6ltt.png)

The "cool" spectrum is pretty typical of a phosphor converted white LED, where
you get a strong peak in blue and then a smooth curve across the upper end of
the spectrum produced by the phosphor.

The "warm" spectrum has two peaks, dominated by red around 630nm and a smaller
green peak around 530nm.

You can tell just from the black body curve that they've used more than the
two-channel LED mixing that I guessed in my parent post. With just two LEDs,
you're basically making linear combinations of the two colors and can only
move in a straight line between them. If it were only the cool white and red
LEDs, the color would move along this path between 6300K white and 630nm
saturated red:
[http://i.imgur.com/d2W3sb4.png](http://i.imgur.com/d2W3sb4.png)

Having a 3rd channel green LED allows them to pull it back up to the black
body curve. Interesting to see that they're apparently doing a 3-channel color
adjustment with cool white / red / green, rather than the RGB system that
people are so used to.

------
jeron
Are the charts for Night Shift on MacOS? The dataset provided at the very
bottom is for the iPad Pro...

------
rocky1138
"Our circadian system is actually not reacting to small changes in "color".
Instead, it is mostly reacting to the "amount" of light. Our eyes are
extremely good at distinguishing little shades of color from each other, but
this is a different system than the one that drives circadian rhythms."

Is there any data to support this?

~~~
kortex
One of the primary drivers of melatonin suppression is the IPRGC [1]. So yes,
what seems to be more important than the perceived color is the intensity of
light in the 460-480 nm range. Which, if the spectral data in the original
post are correct, means that NightShift has a major disadvantage.

[[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrinsically_photosensitive_r...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrinsically_photosensitive_retinal_ganglion_cells)]

------
owenversteeg
I've found something pretty interesting myself when using redshift. If I set
the display directly to 3000K or so, it looks really weird. Same if I fade
from 6700->3000K. But if I set it to 1000K and then to 3000K, it looks fine.
Anybody else do this to "prepare" themselves?

------
Brendinooo
It's a good enough argument for a current user like me to keep using it, but I
don't know if the benefit is tangible enough for most people (or me on a new
system someday) to seek out an alternative to Night Shift.

Makes me wonder if the placebo effect would come into play here as well.

~~~
Razengan
I'm going to try using both in turn on alternate days, and see if there's any
difference (to my personal wellness).

------
jfoldager
There is already lots of blue light in my room, when I use a computer at
night. I don't see how it would help to remove all the blue light from the
screen, when the room is still bathed in it. I use quite warm light, and have
it even warmer in the evening, but still, the standard settings for Night
Shift looks very orange to my eyes.

I would love if Night Shift could just shift the white balance to match the
surrounding. Does anyone have experience with True Tone on the 9.7-inch iPad
Pro? I imagine would work like that.

------
samsamoa
Any hints on getting f.lux to work in sync with a Hue bulb on macOS?

------
AJ007
For all of the squabbles between Night Shift and f.lux, both are doing a great
job compared to what we had before. I am sure they will both continue to
improve and become standard in all platforms

I am a lot more concerned about street lights, which are headed in the exact
wrong direction: [https://www.ama-assn.org/ama-adopts-guidance-reduce-harm-
hig...](https://www.ama-assn.org/ama-adopts-guidance-reduce-harm-high-
intensity-street-lights)

------
FrozenVoid
I've just turned the blue/magenta/cyan sliders in monitor controls to 0%(Blue
components in images appear as black/grey pixels). Blue light damages the
retina and messes up circadian cycles:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4734149/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4734149/)

------
jaxn
Windows 10 has a similar feature called Night Light. I have it set to
Sunset/Sunrise. The $49 Kindle Fire has a similar feature.

I appreciate the work f.lux did, but this is going to be a core feature of
every OS now, and none of them bought their tech to do it. That is a tough
spot to be in, but it is probably time to start winding the project down.

~~~
kalleboo
I just wonder if they're waiting for some patent to be granted to strike...

------
dayaz36
How does f.lux make money?

------
michelb
I'd say a big plus of f.lux is that it works on my 2009 mac pro and 2011
macbook pro, while Night Shift does not.

------
philliphaydon
Are there any scientific claims to blue light? Or real studies? I tried using
flux for a month and ended up with sore eyes which I don't get when I don't
use flux. So I don't know if this blue thing is a legit thing or not. My flat
mate says he sleeps better. But I just get sore eyes.

------
nimish
I noticed a massive battery life improvement after removing f.lux and using
night shift/night light on mac and windows.

Far less stuttering as well. Whatever f.lux is doing is not worth the janky
implementation.

------
Udo_Schmitz
I tried f.lux on the Mac and was very disappointed with the results. To me it
looked like a red film overlaid on the screen. Distracting and ugly. Night
Shift on iOS looks much more natural.

------
sanguy
I loved f.lux, but now I don't need it. Just like many other utilities before
the good ones eventually get adopted as base functionality.

They should have sold it when they could have....

------
homakov
I'm very sensitive to blue light and been using flux for few years. After
trying nigth shift for few days I'm back to flux which actually works

------
nice_byte
I've no idea why people use this type of software. I tried it a couple times,
and it just annoys the hell out of me. It makes the colors on my monitor all
kinds of messed up, and doesn't have any positive effect whatsoever on the
tiredness of my eyes. If anything, the effect is negative: the messed up color
makes text hard to read.

~~~
flurdy
Try to customise the strength to only a slight change for sunset and bedtime.
So hardly any colour distortion, mostly just less bright. And enable the slow
transition. Use that for a few days to make sure you no longer notice it.

Then one late evening disable it.

Every time I do that it as if I have been hit with full beam car light.

Really shocks me how bright a non f.lux/night shift/redshift screen is without
them. I now really struggle to look at a non-adjusted screen in the evenings.
And I am glad my eyes don't have that strain normally. I could possibly deal
without it on a small laptop screen by just dimming it but need these tools
when using my normal home 34" monitor. That is a lot of brightness otherwise.

------
kartickv
How does Night Shift's reddest setting compare with Flux?

------
turrini
Or you can go to astronomy mode (linux):

xcalib -green .1 0 1 -alter

xcalib -blue .1 0 1 -alter

